# Book: "The Diabetes Revolution"



## Em10 (Apr 26, 2014)

I found this book in my local library, written by Dr Charles Clark & Maureen Clark. Wondered whether anyone else had had read? Had any experience of the book? I am tentatively following it right now as my diagnosis is very recent and I felt the need to shake my diet and lifestyle radically to gain some control of my diabetes and drop my excess weight (big job!!!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Em, yes I read it a while ago and wrote a little review here:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2729


----------



## Em10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, I picked it up mainly for the recipe ideas, after posting my original post I then found the discussion that you guys had had previously on here.
Following your advice of looking at my overall carbohydrate intake and not just sugars has been a great help. Being more active, even just going for a walk after meals is helping me too.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2014)

Em10 said:


> Thanks, I picked it up mainly for the recipe ideas, after posting my original post I then found the discussion that you guys had had previously on here.
> Following your advice of looking at my overall carbohydrate intake and not just sugars has been a great help. Being more active, even just going for a walk after meals is helping me too.



Good to hear Em  Are you keeping a food diary?


----------



## Em10 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am keeping a diary of my food intake and my blood glucose readings to take along to my first clinic appointment, am hoping this will help.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2014)

Em10 said:


> I am keeping a diary of my food intake and my blood glucose readings to take along to my first clinic appointment, am hoping this will help.



It should be very helpful


----------

